# CPA or CA which one is best to be pursued by a Migrant?



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;

I am an Accountant and wonder which Local Accountancy Certification to pursue once I land in Australia-I know it is a must to earn that to excel in Australian Job Market.

I have got my migration assessment through ICAA and they have had advised me to pass three abrdging subects(Accounting Theory,Corporate Law and Taxation) to be eligible to get admission in CA Program.To pass these three abridging subjects I will have to get enrol in an Accredited Tertiary University in Australia.I have heard that CA experience/other requirements are very stringent ,so I am afraid of CA program.

Regarding CPA Program ,some people opine that its experience requirements are somehow linient and it is much easier for a migrant to pursue than CA.

I am in dilemma and want to weigh both these against number of parameters keeping in view the constraints of newly arrived migrant,likewise:

1-Cost/Fees;
2-Local Experience Requirement;
3-Time it would take to complete;
4-Limited Time availablity.

I would request any relevant and experienced forum member to alleviate my ambiguity ,so as to enable myself to get started.

Thanks.

Hassan


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Experience requirements for CPA and CA are similar (3 years under a supervisor who is a full member of the body)

Both CPA and CA have relatively difficult exams, but CA does seem to have a reputation for being harder among the two...

The number of exams in both are similar (CPA is 6 exams, CA is 5).

Many private-sector accountancy firms do insist on a CA though, so that may be a consideration to keep in mind.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Experience requirements for CPA and CA are similar (3 years under a supervisor who is a full member of the body)
> 
> Both CPA and CA have relatively difficult exams, but CA does seem to have a reputation for being harder among the two...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply !

As I have already mentioned in my post that I have had my migration done through ICAA,so should I go ahead and start this CA Program.What is their experience requirement specifically?Whether overseas experience counts towards it?


Thanks.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks for your reply !
> 
> As I have already mentioned in my post that I have had my migration done through ICAA,so should I go ahead and start this CA Program.What is their experience requirement specifically?Whether overseas experience counts towards it?
> 
> ...


it doesnt really make a huge difference for you to choose either one based on who issued the skills assessment...

You will need to check with the ICAA guys regarding whether they will accept your work experience...generally the work experience required as part of the CA or CPA program has to be under the supervision of a full member of the body.


----------



## DavidBoon (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha, this is one of my favorite topic.

If you are a Chartered Accountant in your country, neither of these courses is difficult for you. 
But, CA is more reputed than CPA in Australia, I don't know why. CPA has more number of exams but CA exams are considered to be tougher. Usually I have seen that people who could not complete CA joined CPA and completed, but not vice versa.
To start CA, you have to be full time working in Australia, though you can take CPA exams from overseas and later on fulfill the experience requirements.
9x% of big four employees and partners are CA's. CA is more expensive than CPA.
I think I have given you many points to think about, rather I confused you more.
If I were you, I would have joined CA though it is an individual decision so take your call based on your instinct.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

DavidBoon said:


> Ha, this is one of my favorite topic.
> 
> If you are a Chartered Accountant in your country, neither of these courses is difficult for you.
> But, CA is more reputed than CPA in Australia, I don't know why. CPA has more number of exams but CA exams are considered to be tougher. Usually I have seen that people who could not complete CA joined CPA and completed, but not vice versa.
> ...


Dear DavidBoon;

Its great to share with you on yours favorite topic! It has also become mine nowadays-hovering on my mind all the time!

Are you an accountant?

Yes I am a qualified accountant from Pakistan and associate member of ICMAP.In addition to that I am also CIMA Final Stage student.I have seven plus years of progressive experience as well.

Actually I have initially planned to go for CA,but there is a hearsay that migrants not being able to secure relevant jobs ,ultimately fail to meet CA Experience requirement-this being the worry point for me.That prompted to think about CPA alternate.What are your comments about CA experience requirements and options for migrants with no local experience?

I am landing in OZ with my family(spouse and a kid) so I have not much options at my end. I would have to work either relevant or irrelevant-you know money matters!

Please share and suggest.


Waiting for your detailed response.

Thanks.

Hassan


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

I am also in the same boat, am confused whether to go for CA or CPA.

I am an associate member of ICAI...

To me, what i gather from some of other forums, CPA is a easier way to get into decent job, CA is good but its weighs same in australia and also, to my mind when we already are an associate member of an institute of chartered accountants, its always give a 2nd tought in mind, why again CA's 

May be its my personal thinking!

Good Luck Hasan!




Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear DavidBoon;
> 
> Its great to share with you on yours favorite topic! It has also become mine nowadays-hovering on my mind all the time!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

sachinarora83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in the same boat, am confused whether to go for CA or CPA.
> 
> ...


Dear Sachin;

From which Institute you have had your migration assessment? Yes you are right in saying that CPA is a comparatively easier as for abrdging subjects you are not required to study at an accredited university.These abrdging subjects could be studied and tested at CPA-no need to study at any accredited university.

Please compare the experience requirements of both on the basis of your knowledge.

Thanks.


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Hasan, 

Below are my comments in Red



Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Sachin;
> 
> From which Institute you have had your migration assessment? ICAAYes you are right in saying that CPA is a comparatively easier as for abrdging subjects you are not required to study at an accredited university.These abrdging subjects could be studied and tested at CPA-no need to study at any accredited university.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

sachinarora83 said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> Below are my comments in Red


Thanks dear!

Knowledge does matters but the credibililty of awarding institution matters the most,especially at the outset! Aint it?

Would you please mind sharing your ICAA Migration assessment Outcome in terms of subjects you would have to study to enter in CA Program.

I have also done my assessment through ICAA and they advised me to study /pass three bridging subjects to enrol in CA Program.

Thanks.


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Hasan,



Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks dear!
> 
> Knowledge does matters but the credibililty of awarding institution matters the most,especially at the outset! Aint it?Heads down, thats y i said i am happy with ICAI , now, what i was emphasizing is the current mindset in which many peoples gets into, like u & me, have a family to support, financial liabilities, etc, If i am being treated @ par with doing some quick & easier steps, why not 1 should take it...and we( U & me and many more) have the backing of credible institutes
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

sachinarora83 said:


> Hi Hasan,


So nice of you for being considerate enough !

Dear,I am not asking you to recommend,but rather wanted to share some commonalities of our mindset! 

Stay blessed!

Cheers

Hassan


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would want to make it clear here, being an associate member does *not* make you a CPA or CA.

Associate membership is the first step of membership for either of the bodies. Once you become an associate (by completing an accounting degree in australia, or be being a member of an overseas accounting body), then you become eligible to undertake the CA or CPA program.

The CPA program has 6 and the CA program has 5 exams. Alongside that, 3 years of mentored/supervised work experience under a full CA/CPA (for the respective body) then makes you a full member.

Only full members can use the CA or CPA title.

For CPA, associate members can use the "ASA" post-nominal.


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Twister,

ICAI has a reciprocal agreement with CPA aus & ICAA.

An associate member of ICAI can get CPA degree & ICAA degree by giving certain papers. For instance, for CPA, its 2. I am not sure abt other institutes.




twister292 said:


> I would want to make it clear here, being an associate member does *not* make you a CPA or CA.
> 
> Associate membership is the first step of membership for either of the bodies. Once you become an associate (by completing an accounting degree in australia, or be being a member of an overseas accounting body), then you become eligible to undertake the CA or CPA program.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> I would want to make it clear here, being an associate member does *not* make you a CPA or CA.
> 
> Associate membership is the first step of membership for either of the bodies. Once you become an associate (by completing an accounting degree in australia, or be being a member of an overseas accounting body), then you become eligible to undertake the CA or CPA program.
> 
> ...


Thanks foir clarifying!

Do CPA Australia grants ICMAP Members from Pakistan the status of Associate Membership or what?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

sachinarora83 said:


> Hi Twister,
> 
> ICAI has a reciprocal agreement with CPA aus & ICAA.
> 
> An associate member of ICAI can get CPA degree & ICAA degree by giving certain papers. For instance, for CPA, its 2. I am not sure abt other institutes.


They are offering you associate membership in most probability. If they told you to take 2 exams for associate membership, full membership will still need the CPA program 6 exams.

The authority to use the CA/CPA title only comes after becoming a full member. associates are a long way from that.

However, CPA does allow associates to use the ASA title.

I'm not sure how ICAI calls its membership levels, but for both CPA and ICAA, associateship is the first step of membership.




Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks foir clarifying!
> 
> Do CPA Australia grants ICMAP Members from Pakistan the status of Associate Membership or what?


Associate membership is fairly easy...at most you'll need to do 2-3 bridge exams. That does not exempt you from the CA/CPA program exams.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Associate membership is fairly easy...at most you'll need to do 2-3 bridge exams. That does not exempt you from the CA/CPA program exams.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

This is the outcome of my assessment :-



Congratulations, you’ve successfully completed the first step toward attaining the CPA designation! 

As the global professional accounting designation for strategic business leaders, holders of the CPA designation 
gain recognition, status and prestige. CPA Australia members have greater employability, opportunities and 
access to knowledge. Employers, recruiters and the business community highly value and respect the CPA 
designation. 

We have considered all of the documents that you have provided as part of your assessment and the following 
information provides you with the next steps that you need to take to attain the CPA designation. 

Assessment Outcome 

Your ACCA qualifications meets CPA Australia’s degree requirement. The content of your qualification has been 
assessed against the core knowledge requirements of the foundation level. You have been exempted from all 
foundation level exams, and you can therefore commence professional level, including the practical experience 
requirement of CPA Program. 

The following table outlines the requirements for you to undertake in order to attain the CPA designation: 

Practical experience requirement ^ 
Singapore Taxation** Available 
Financial Risk Management Available 
Contemporary Business Issues Available 
Advanced Taxation* Available 
Advanced Audit and Assurance Available 
Professional level electives 

2 of the 4 elective segm
ents are required to be completed 
(unless exempted) 
Global Strategy and Leadership Compulsory 
Ethics and Governance Compulsory 
Financial Reporting Compulsory 
Strategic Management Accounting Compulsory 
Professional Level - compulsory 



FulfilledDegree requirement 
Business Finance Completed 
Accounting Concepts and Principles Completed 
Management Accounting Completed 
Financial Accounting and Reporting Completed 
IT and Business Processes Completed 
Fundamentals of Business Law Completed 
Foundations of Accounting Completed 
Economics and Markets Completed 
Foundation Level 
Academic requirements 


Next Steps – Professional Level 

You are invited to join as an Associate member and enrol into the professional level. Go to 
www.cpaaustralia.com.au/activateaccount then login using the following details: 

.......--------------------------........................... 
..............----------------------.................... 


Enrolment in the practical experience requirement (PER) is also required if full recognition of prior experience 
has not been granted. See Practical experience requirement | CPA Program | Professional development - CPA Australia for further details. 

See Professional level fees and important dates | Professional level | CPA Program | Professional development - CPA Australia for important information on enrolment dates. 

Please note that you need to activate your Associate membership within 24 months of this assessment outcome. 

If we can assist you with any queries on this assessment or on your progression to CPA designation please do 
not hesitate to contact us at Contact us | About us - CPA Australia. 

Kind Regards


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

i think if we initially go for CPA and complete the same.... we can later on convert to ACA.. but completing their requirement. 

Comments?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Urooj:

Your letter basically says that they have accepted you as an associate member...now you need to take the CPA exams to get the full CPA.

They usually also require you to do 3 yrs of work under a CPA, unless exempted.


> Your ACCA qualifications meets CPA Australia’s degree requirement. The content of your qualification has been
> assessed against the core knowledge requirements of the foundation level. You have been exempted from all
> foundation level exams, and *you can therefore commence professional level, including the practical experience
> requirement of CPA Program*.


This sentence clears it.

You need to take the 6 exams, and do 3 years of experience under a full CPA mentor to become a full CPA.

Note that in Australia, accounting bodies dont have "articleships"...for a domestic applicant, it is compulsory to have an accounting bachelors degree with certain subjects, and then the requirement is the same as any other i.e. 6 exams + 3 years of mentored work experience.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Urooj:
> 
> Your letter basically says that they have accepted you as an associate member...now you need to take the CPA exams to get the full CPA.
> 
> ...




I wrote an e-mail to them again and after reviewing my work experience it is being waived. When i log in to the web portal it appears "Completed" there.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

uroojs said:


> I wrote an e-mail to them again and after reviewing my work experience it is being waived. When i log in to the web portal it appears "Completed" there.


Good on ya mate! (aussie style) 

You just have the 6 exams then, which you can take at your convenience


----------



## shendybaba (Aug 7, 2011)

sachinarora83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in the same boat, am confused whether to go for CA or CPA.
> 
> ...


hi sachin

glad to meet an ICAI colleague here. but could not make out whether you are in india or in australia at the moment. 
I am planning to move to australia in 2012 and therefore getting all the information i can on what to expect and how to settle down. 

I will be in touch with you and other members in this thread. 

take care


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

I am in India at present and going in Oct. Lets c what oz will give me 

Keeping fingers crossed!

Stay Connected!



shendybaba said:


> hi sachin
> 
> glad to meet an ICAI colleague here. but could not make out whether you are in india or in australia at the moment.
> I am planning to move to australia in 2012 and therefore getting all the information i can on what to expect and how to settle down.
> ...


----------



## DavidBoon (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry I don't login too often so replying late.
Yes I am an accountant.
After reading your post, I would advise you to go for CPA. At the end, it is the individual who gets the job and not the degree. So CPA is equally beneficial.
If you are getting exemption from work experience in CPA, then you need to give 6 papers only otherwise both CA and CPA require 3 years relevant experience. 



Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear DavidBoon;
> 
> Its great to share with you on yours favorite topic! It has also become mine nowadays-hovering on my mind all the time!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

DavidBoon said:


> Sorry I don't login too often so replying late.
> Yes I am an accountant.
> After reading your post, I would advise you to go for CPA. At the end, it is the individual who gets the job and not the degree. So CPA is equally beneficial.
> If you are getting exemption from work experience in CPA, then you need to give 6 papers only otherwise both CA and CPA require 3 years relevant experience.


Thanks for your reply!

You have been very nice enough to understand my position and suggesting accordingly.

Kinldy accept my friendship request.

Will keep in touch with you.

Stay blessed!

Hassan


----------



## warrenholly (Feb 23, 2009)

sachinarora83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> To me, what i gather from some of other forums, CPA is a easier way to get into decent job, CA is good but its weighs same in australia and also, to my mind when we already are an associate member of an institute of chartered accountants, its always give a 2nd tought in mind, why again CA's


I have a simple question. I understand it is difficult to get an accounting job until you get CA or CPA certification. But can you get AR or AP associate job based on your accounting work experience. I am a licensed CPA in US and have over 10 years of accounting and audit experience. Until I pass my exam, I rather be working in field which is close to accounting. So is it easy to get AP or AR associate jobs or do they also require a CA or CPA certification. Thanks.


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

I would rather like seniors or person who are in aus. answer this Q's. they are the real on ground peoples who can help.

Thanks!



warrenholly said:


> I have a simple question. I understand it is difficult to get an accounting job until you get CA or CPA certification. But can you get AR or AP associate job based on your accounting work experience. I am a licensed CPA in US and have over 10 years of accounting and audit experience. Until I pass my exam, I rather be working in field which is close to accounting. So is it easy to get AP or AR associate jobs or do they also require a CA or CPA certification. Thanks.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

warrenholly said:


> I have a simple question. I understand it is difficult to get an accounting job until you get CA or CPA certification. But can you get AR or AP associate job based on your accounting work experience. I am a licensed CPA in US and have over 10 years of accounting and audit experience. Until I pass my exam, I rather be working in field which is close to accounting. So is it easy to get AP or AR associate jobs or do they also require a CA or CPA certification. Thanks.


If you have a CPA from the USA, the ICAA does recognise it through the GAA alliance...


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Twister, thanks for the info and useful to most of us, but i think the q is little different...may b i'm missing something here..



twister292 said:


> If you have a CPA from the USA, the ICAA does recognise it through the GAA alliance...


----------



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it necessary to get training in the acctg software that most firms used in Australia eg MYOB before applying for a job?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Most university accounting courses here do teach some MYOB or Quickbooks stuff, but the more hardcore aspects of the software would only be very important if you work in the more entry-level positions which would involve actually inputting data into MYOB.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Fellows

I am extremely pleased to share with you all that after 10months of continuance struggle and increasingly painful thousands of rejections, at last with the grace of Almighty Allah I have been able to secure a permanent accountant position in Perth. I was doing an odd job in the meantime and was volunteering as an accountant at a local football club!! 

Hope everyone struggling for their maiden job in Australia, will get it soon!!

Regards
Hassan


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Fellows
> 
> I am extremely pleased to share with you all that after 10months of continuance struggle and increasingly painful thousands of rejections, at last with the grace of Almighty Allah I have been able to secure a permanent accountant position in Perth. I was doing an odd job in the meantime and was volunteering as an accountant at a local football club!!
> 
> ...


Very happy for you. Congrats again :clap2:


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

akmirror said:


> Very happy for you. Congrats again :clap2:


Thanks again, Anuk!!

Cheers
Hassan


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> So nice of you for being considerate enough !
> 
> Dear,I am not asking you to recommend,but rather wanted to share some commonalities of our mindset!
> 
> ...


Dear Sir,

I am very glad to see your comments on expat forum and your immigration to Australia.

I know your good self from ICMAP student level and you also know me as friend of (Yasir Warriach, Nayyer Saleem etc..). I pray to almightly ALLAH that he always bless you. 

Now, I am qualified CMA and also wants immigration to Australia.

In this regard, i want some help in terms of information from your good self, which i hope and sure you will do.

The details of my qualifications and certifications are, 

•	(B.Com) Bachelors of Commerce 2002
•	(PFA) Public and Finance Accountant 2010
•	(E- MBA Finance)	Exe - Manager of Business administration	2010
•	(CMA) Cost and Management Accountant 2012
•	(M.Com) Master of Commerce (by HEC) 2012	

Along with these qualifications, I have also more than 8 years full time paid job experience in the field of accounts, audit and finance since May 2005 to date.

•	If I present my professional degree (CMA) for assessment, which was passed in 2012 then I finds my qualifications easily accessed by IPA/CPA/ICAA as comparable qualifications to graduation level or core knowledge areas as specified by DIAC.

Now, what will be the assessment of my professional experience or skills? Because it will remain only of 1 year and then I am out of immigration under this point system class (189) because the minimum criteria is a relevant experience of 3 or more years.

There is a hope if,

•	I use my academic qualification (Bachelor in commerce – B.Com) and 2 year Post graduate certificate in Cost and Management Accounting from ICMAP (Foundation & Professional Level) as additional qualifications, which was passed in 2008 then I can find myself in this game. Then my professional experience will also be considered more than 5 years.

The details of my passed subjects are,

Bachelors of Commerce – (B.Com) 
University of the Punjab	(Recognized by HEC - higher education commission of Pakistan) 
2 year Graduation (2000 - 2002): 

1.	Principal of Accounting 
2.	Banking, Currency and Finance 
3.	Business Mathematics and Statistics 
4.	Economics 
5.	Business Taxation 
6.	Business Law
7.	Fundamentals of Cost Accounting
8.	Advanced Accounting 
9.	Auditing

Cost and Management Accountant (CMA - ICMAP)
Institute of Cost and Management Accounts of Pakistan (ICMAP) – recognized by HEC.
2 year Post Graduation (2003 - 2008):

1.	Fundamentals of Financial Accounting
2.	Business Economics
3.	Business Laws
4.	Financial Accounting
5.	Management Information Systems
6.	Industrial and Commercial Laws
7.	Fundamentals of Cost and Management Accounting
8.	Business Mathematics and Statistics
9.	Introduction to Information Technology
10.	Business Taxation
11.	Cost and Management Accounting – Performance appraisal
12.	Advanced Financial Accounting & Analysis
13.	Corporate Laws & Secretarial Practices

I look forward for your kind consideration, cooperation and recommendations.

Thanks in advance.

Kaleem
+92-3214367487
Sky ID: kaleemullah_acma


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear All, 

The details of my qualifications and certifications are, 

•	(B.Com) Bachelors of Commerce 2002
•	(PFA) Public and Finance Accountant 2010
•	(E- MBA Finance)	Exe - Manager of Business administration	2010
•	(CMA) Cost and Management Accountant 2012
•	(M.Com) Master of Commerce (by HEC) 2012	

Along with these qualifications, I have also more than 8 years full time paid job experience in the field of accounts, audit and finance since May 2005 to date.

•	If I present my professional degree (CMA) for assessment, which was passed in 2012 then I finds my qualifications easily accessed by IPA/CPA/ICAA as comparable qualifications to graduation level or core knowledge areas as specified by DIAC.

Now, what will be the assessment of my professional experience or skills? Because it will remain only of 1 year and then I am out of immigration under this point system class (189) because the minimum criteria is a relevant experience of 3 or more years.

There is a hope if,

•	I use my academic qualification (Bachelor in commerce – B.Com) and 2 year Post graduate certificate in Cost and Management Accounting from ICMAP (Foundation & Professional Level) as additional qualifications, which was passed in 2008 then I can find myself in this game. Then my professional experience will also be considered more than 5 years.

The details of my passed subjects are,

Bachelors of Commerce – (B.Com) 
University of the Punjab	(Recognized by HEC - higher education commission of Pakistan) 
2 year Graduation (2000 - 2002): 

1.	Principal of Accounting 
2.	Banking, Currency and Finance 
3.	Business Mathematics and Statistics 
4.	Economics 
5.	Business Taxation 
6.	Business Law
7.	Fundamentals of Cost Accounting
8.	Advanced Accounting 
9.	Auditing

Cost and Management Accountant (CMA - ICMAP)
Institute of Cost and Management Accounts of Pakistan (ICMAP) – recognized by HEC.
2 year Post Graduation (2003 - 2008):

1.	Fundamentals of Financial Accounting
2.	Business Economics
3.	Business Laws
4.	Financial Accounting
5.	Management Information Systems
6.	Industrial and Commercial Laws
7.	Fundamentals of Cost and Management Accounting
8.	Business Mathematics and Statistics
9.	Introduction to Information Technology
10.	Business Taxation
11.	Cost and Management Accounting – Performance appraisal
12.	Advanced Financial Accounting & Analysis
13.	Corporate Laws & Secretarial Practices

Now, I have a question that whether my qualifications and 5 years post qualification experience will be entertained by CPA/ICAA/IPA as positive or something else I have to do.

I look forward for your kind consideration, cooperation and recommendations.

Thanks in advance.

Kaleem
(CMA, PFA, E-MBA, B.Com)
Sky ID: kaleemullah_acma
[email protected]


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Dear All,
> 
> The details of my qualifications and certifications are,
> 
> ...


Hi Kaleem 

Thanks for your message and sorry for delay as I don't use expatforum on usual basis,now.

You will use CMA to be assessed and BCOM. Further experience doesn't need to be post qualification, so whatever exp you've will count.

In case of any further info do PM.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

I was going through old posts and read this post of yours Hassan Bhai.

Belated congrats from my side. Very well done. Your patience and hard work paid off. So, you are an excellent example for all immigrants esp from Pak, who are planning to move to Aus. Surely if one never gives up, keeps working hard, success and job do come your way 

Regards,

RX



Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Fellows
> 
> I am extremely pleased to share with you all that after 10months of continuance struggle and increasingly painful thousands of rejections, at last with the grace of Almighty Allah I have been able to secure a permanent accountant position in Perth. I was doing an odd job in the meantime and was volunteering as an accountant at a local football club!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

RockerX said:


> I was going through old posts and read this post of yours Hassan Bhai.
> 
> Belated congrats from my side. Very well done. Your patience and hard work paid off. So, you are an excellent example for all immigrants esp from Pak, who are planning to move to Aus. Surely if one never gives up, keeps working hard, success and job do come your way
> 
> ...


Thanks RX !


----------



## Aukhan (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello guys,

Can someone please guide me on this one

Should I opt for CPA Australia or CA Australia or neither of them in order to pursue a career as an auditor (either as an internal auditor or external auditor) in Australia? 

My brief back ground is as follows:
I am a CA from my home country (Pakistan) and a Certified Internal Auditor from the IIA. I have 8 years of experience as an auditor (internal and external) and have been issued with a PR under the skill of Internal Auditor. Previous employer was KPMG (6.5 years). 

Thanks

Aukhan


----------



## yik05 (May 8, 2015)

Aukhan said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can someone please guide me on this one
> 
> ...


i have the same question too and wanna ask...
hope someone can help~~


----------

